# TKD vs Kenpo School



## Kenpolane (Jun 8, 2002)

We have a TKD school near me and a great building for a Kenpo School 2 doors down. Have any of you seen 2 different styles taught that close together? Friendly competetion or trouble?:shrug:


----------



## Sandor (Jun 8, 2002)

I subscibe to the burger king v mc d's lin of thought on this; people will go where they want so it shouldn't matter if your school is close to another school if the population density supports it. Keep in mind many more folks go to both of the fastfood places mentioned than take martial arts. It is good for business... to a point. 

Two doors down and/or right across the street are a bit too close though. Both business need a bit of breathing space in order for them to succeed. If not both will be always cash starved and barely getting by. Better to open a few blocks away and avoid the years of suffering...


Peace,
Sandor


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kenpolane _
> 
> *We have a TKD school near me and a great building for a Kenpo School 2 doors down. Have any of you seen 2 different styles taught that close together? Friendly competetion or trouble?:shrug: *



Trouble, finacially speaking. But if you can handle the ups, and downs of business, I'd say go for it. Show them what they're missing!:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 8, 2002)

That should be left up to the individual partaking into the martial arts to figure out what they want to do. If you want info. and learning go to the kenpo school. If you want rank quickly and not have to spend lots of extra hrs. then go to the TKD school. Listen to this though.
About 3-4 months ago we had a tracy's kenpo school come into town and open up on the other half block from the kenpo studio I train at. The other half block I said. You can throw a stone onto each other. So far my instructor hasn't seen any significant change in the school's client list. Also about 2.5 miles away to the east there's a person teaching hawaiian kenpo karate. These 3 styles within 3 miles of eachother. Yesh.
Salute,
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Sandor (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> 
> *....Also about 2.5 miles away to the east there's a person teaching hawaiian kenpo karate. These 3 styles within 3 miles of eachother. Yesh.
> Salute,
> Jason Farnsworth *



Jason, everywhere I look there is a school in this town. (Miami for those who don't know) We have 4 other Kenpo schools within a 1.5 mile radius also 6 tkd, 2 shotokan, 2 kungfu, 1 bjj and 1 ishin-ryu. That is a lot of schools but this is a county where the population is just over 3.1 million people. Last I looked we have 7 pages in the yellow pages under martial arts.


Peace,
Sandor


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *
> About 3-4 months ago we had a tracy's kenpo school come into town and open up on the other half block from the kenpo studio I train at.
> *



Jason, check and see if the head instructor is named Castillo.... if so, call your landlord and ask to expand the building and sign a 10 year lease ....... you'll need more space soon. :rofl: 





J/K Ricardo..... hee hee


----------



## Chiduce (Jun 9, 2002)

I think there is no problem with the two schools bein that close together! TKD has their crew and following. Kenpo does also! Depending on the clients, ages, genders and preferences; each school would have something positive to offer the community. I know that some Kenpo and TKD Schools do not offer competitive training unless the student specifically asks for such. Others do and only train their students for competition. In the system of kenpo i teach under the IDKA/VKA we do not train for competition; yet  those interested can learn for competition! In my system of White Crane Kenpo; is designed for both the streets and misc/creative forms competition! Sincerely; In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## theneuhauser (Jun 9, 2002)

probably just the general location of the school itself is even more important-meaning is it fairly visible from a busy street? the occassional curious person that drops in for a look could become a lifelong training partner and friend. who knows?

kenpo and tkd are different enough that i would expect that their proximity would complement eachother because someone might notice one school or the other in passing, and then, after trying one out, they may look for something new. something like... that other school down the street.


----------



## tonbo (Jun 9, 2002)

Can't we all just get along?  Hehe....

It *used* to be that, if you opened a school close to one that was already set, you were asking to have a fight.  However, I know that nowadays, you can open schools of different styles close to each other, and there won't necessarily be a problem.

People are going to go to whatever school or style they want, whether you are close to each other or not.  You can be close to each other physically, yet teach things that are far and away better than the other school.  

I don't think it should be a problem.....but then again, it's gonna depend on the attitudes of the owners and students of both schools.  You can have a martial arts "community" that way, with perhaps some friendly competition from time to time, or you can have an all-out turf war that gets nastier and nastier.  If you have situation #2, be prepared for a lot of students to get a bitter taste about both schools, sooner or later......

Peace--


----------



## Rainman (Jun 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chiduce _
> 
> *I think there is no problem with the two schools bein that close together! TKD has their crew and following. Kenpo does also! Depending on the clients, ages, genders and preferences; each school would have something positive to offer the community. I know that some Kenpo and TKD Schools do not offer competitive training unless the student specifically asks for such. Others do and only train their students for competition. In the system of kenpo i teach under the IDKA/VKA we do not train for competition; yet  those interested can learn for competition! In my system of White Crane Kenpo; is designed for both the streets and misc/creative forms competition! Sincerely; In Humility; Chiduce! *



Not familiar with white crane kenpo- can you give an example of some techniques- say for a left right punch combination and a bear hug from behind arms pinned?

:asian:


----------



## Chiduce (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rainman _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 Yellow #2; Black Tiger Eat's It's Prey  (Defense Against A Right Lead Punch)
1. Attacker Throws Right Lead Punch
Defense;
1. Step forward with right leg across left leg executing right circular outside block and trap at attackers wrist area.
2. Turn trapped weapon counter-clockwise with attacker's elbow pointing to the ground, palm-up.
3. Step in with left leg and execute left rising forearm smash to attacker's elbow, breaking it. (Attacker's right side vital areas are exposed):
4. ( While keeping attacker's right arm trapped)  Execute left horizontal reverse elbow to right floating ribs, breaking them.
5. Countinue striking motion and execute left looping horizontal elbow smash to attacker's temple. 
6. Reverse elbow motion and deliver left crushing reverse elbow to attacker's philtrum (for sling shot effect): 
7. Continue motion transforming reverse elbow into left upward inverted palm out single spearhand strike to attacker's throat as you slip left leg behind attacker's right leg.
8. Finish by executing  left downward raking tiger's claw to attacker's eyes tranforming into left inverted-thumb down tiger's claw to treachea, choke throwing attacker over left leg.
   Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## Rainman (Jun 10, 2002)

Interesting- thanks for taking the time to write that out.

:asian:


----------



## donald (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow and they say we add insult to injury!!! I do have a question though. After the attack to the elbow is the victim(pardon me)I mean attacker in an upright position, or is the poor slob being manipulated around? Thanks for your time...

Salute:asian:


----------



## Chiduce (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by donald _
> 
> *Wow and they say we add insult to injury!!! I do have a question though. After the attack to the elbow is the victim(pardon me)I mean attacker in an upright position, or is the poor slob being manipulated around? Thanks for your time...
> 
> Salute:asian: *


 After the elbow smash, the attacker is constanly changing body position. The rib strke bends him/her  toward the defender a bit as the looping elbow strike to the temple takes the body forward at the waist a bit, while the reverse elbow jerks the head and waist back to slightly up-right position; to position him/her for the spearhand, eye rake and finishing choke throw.  So, you can say the there is some manipulation involved; especially if he/she attempts to counter, due to the control of the presently broken elbow being trapped. Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## Chiduce (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rainman _
> 
> *Interesting- thanks for taking the time to write that out.
> 
> :asian: *


 Thank you sir. I guess i kinda needed to be put on the spot. From my studies, it is fact that American Kenpo hides very little, if they hide anything at all as far as techniques are concerned. I feel the other kenpo arts should follow the AK lead and reveal to anyone interested their respective techniques. To myself, knowledge is power! :asian: Ami Tou Fou! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## Rainman (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chiduce _
> 
> * Thank you sir. I guess i kinda needed to be put on the spot. From my studies, it is fact that American Kenpo hides very little, if they hide anything at all as far as techniques are concerned. I feel the other kenpo arts should follow the AK lead and reveal to anyone interested their respective techniques. To myself, knowledge is power! :asian: Ami Tou Fou! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce! *



You are most welcome, I enjoyed the tek... gave me something fresh to think about.

:asian:


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 10, 2002)

gosh, your town has kenpo schools all over! as far as I can tell, the one closest to me is about half an hour away.

I live in Corona, CA, and drive to Huntington Beach, CA to train (about 45 miles one way).  There are a couple of schools slightly closer, but when my old instructor opened a new studio, I figured I should go there...glad I did, but the commute makes it so I can't go nearly as often as I'd like. I get down there once a week if I'm lucky.  Otherwise, I just practice here in my apartment complex.


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 10, 2002)

I can relate to that nightingale8472. I live in Denver Co and I have to drive to Longmont 30 miles away. Small town Longmont has a EPAK kenpo school and Big old Denver has none. It's worth it though, to me anyways. 

:asian:


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 10, 2002)

absolutely.

I just wish I had more time for it...between a 4 hour round trip commute to work in los angeles (68 miles away),  grad school two days a week near santa monica (20 miles past work), and karate in huntington beach (40 miles from work), sigh... I don't even have time to sleep, much less go to karate... ah well... I will have much more training time after the master's is complete... then I can apply myself to my training more and perhaps get that black belt...I know the stuff I'm supposed to know (except the form...working on that still), but I don't have the stamina or conditioning, because I only get to class once a week, and that's only if I'm lucky and don't have any tests in school that week.  :drinkbeer


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 11, 2002)

Considering Kenpo is quickly becoming the TKD of the 21st century I say go for it. You have nothing but $$ too lose. Oh, wait...nevermind.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 11, 2002)

LOL...... I have had some that have moved across town  in Phoenix due to job or what not...... and find 30 miles unbearable  for lessons.........lol:rofl:  and that's in a town with an easy freeway system....  You guys understand and appreciate good instruction!

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 11, 2002)

I know what you mean.  Tess and I drive 30 minutes to get to our school, to make the ocmmute shorter for our students.  A majority of my "core" people drive 30 minutes or more to get there.  The ones that live in walking distance are the ones that miss the most class.


----------



## Blindside (Jun 11, 2002)

I'll one up you Seig,

I drive 40 miles to my school!  Of course there is only two stop signs and one stop light in those 40 miles.  I figure Kenpo alone is responsible for 12,000 miles per year on my truck.

nightingale,

I sympathize, grad school and kenpo did not mix well for me, and boy did thesis writing set me WAAAAY back (it is pretty amazing what 6 months of sitting on your butt while staring at a computer screen will do to your skills).  Fortunately, that is done now.

Lamont


----------



## Seig (Jun 11, 2002)

Lamont,
Do you own the school or are you one of the students?  The reason I ask is that I think it is unusual for my school owners to drive further than most of their students to get to their school.


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *I know what you mean.  Tess and I drive 30 minutes to get to our school, to make the ocmmute shorter for our students.  A majority of my "core" people drive 30 minutes or more to get there.  The ones that live in walking distance are the ones that miss the most class. *



I used to live five minutes from my teacher's old school. I was there from the first class to the last.  Usually five hours a day or so, plus tournaments every weekend... if I was still five minutes away, even after a long day at work and school, I'd still drop by for the 8 pm class.


----------



## Kirk (Jun 11, 2002)

Dang, I'm starting to feel guilty for living close to my school! LOL


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 11, 2002)

If the instruction is good, then the distance
will depend on each person, But each person
will have their 'limit' they can travel.
I travel 60 Miles one way for private instructions
at least once a week. TO me this is within my 
limit. I can drive the hour and the instruction
is worth the time and effort. Yet, each person
needs to make their own choices.

Rich


----------



## Blindside (Jun 12, 2002)

Hi Seig,

No I don't own the school, but I am one of several associate instructors (and I'll ALWAYS be a student  ).  I actually choose to live in the boonies, of course my other option is to live in town and commute 40 miles to work 5 days a week (I live 1 minute walking from my workplace.)  If I ever did own a school, well, they'd come to me.

I actually found that the long drive back was useful when I was really cranking as an underbelt.  I spent the whole time driving back mentally going over new techs or forms.  I think it really aided my retention and learning speed.

Lamont


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Dang, I'm starting to feel guilty for living close to my school! LOL *



Any more that's the way it is.... if its not close  to your house then its not good...... so go sign up where  convenience is primo.... skill & knowledge is out the window......

**Sigh**

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 15, 2002)

I have to drive almost 20 miles to give instruction and am contending with 2294.2 miles to get the instruction I want.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 15, 2002)

to them when they ***** over a 10 minute drive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:rofl:

 :asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 15, 2002)

I just tell them to go check out the competition.....:shrug:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 16, 2002)

Respectful uniformed students, organized material, and discipline will impress parents when they walk in to observe.  Reasons "why" we do what we do in addition to the "HOW" that everyone talks about is also impressive to people inquiring ......

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Jun 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Any more that's the way it is.... if its not close  to your house then its not good...... so go sign up where  convenience is primo.... skill & knowledge is out the window......*




I'm pretty sure you know all the Kenpo instructors where I live.  You don't think I've done this, do you?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 16, 2002)

Kirk it was a general statement ........... not aimed at anyone......

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Jun 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Kirk it was a general statement ........... not aimed at anyone......
> 
> :asian: *



K ... given who you are, and who you know .. I had to ask.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## Seig (Jun 18, 2002)

you Armadillo, not _every_ thing is aimed at Tracy people.....geez.:rofl:


----------



## Kirk (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> It's aimed at "Tracy" people, of course!:soapbox: *




Nooooooooooooooooooo, not at all!  He's Dennis Freaking
Conatser!  He is and knows all the "big guns" in EPAK,
AND he knows my instructor!  That's all I meant.  

Estamos bien, camara?


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *you Armadillo, not every thing is aimed at Tracy people.....geez.:rofl: *



No more Armadillo jokes. We're known for "Killer Bees" down here!:samurai:


----------



## Seig (Jun 19, 2002)

I happen to like armadillos and I happen to know for a fact that they are damned fast when they want to be.  You got a problem with armadillos?


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *I happen to like armadillos and I happen to know for a fact that they are damned fast when they want to be.  You got a problem with armadillos? *



Well, since you like them, no, I don't have a problem any more!


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 19, 2002)

They dig holes + cattle step in holes = Dead COW.
Same hole, same varmit, different animal.  Anyone riding a horse, more than you think here in Texas, horse steps in hole, breaks leg (might be able to patch this up, maybe not), and whoever was riding the horse ends up on the ground with possibly severe injuries, up to and including death.  Hmm... no wonder ranchers take every chance to shoot armadillos.  Not sporting, but safer.

Ok, so I am full of trivia, or something!!!!  Besides, a life time or so ago, I came from a ranching family and my current teacher, Tommy Burks now owns a horse ranch.  I am certain he has expended some rounds on varmits.  They are a tough little critter, can be aggressive, well protected, but not real bright. 

Geez, I must be bored here at work if I posted this - Sorry Guys!

-Michael


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 19, 2002)

Get back to work!!
Enough Armadillo Bashing.....
:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 19, 2002)

We don't need the PETA files jumping up on us for poking fun at them   


:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *We don't need the PETA files jumping up on us for poking fun at them
> 
> ...


People Eating Tasty Animals:rofl: 


> _ Originall posted by Michael Billings_
> *They dig holes + cattle step in holes = Dead COW.
> Same hole, same varmit, different animal. Anyone riding a horse, more than you think here in Texas, horse steps in hole, breaks leg (might be able to patch this up, maybe not), and whoever was riding the horse ends up on the ground with possibly severe injuries, up to and including death. Hmm... no wonder ranchers take every chance to shoot armadillos. Not sporting, but safer.
> 
> ...


Sounds like ground hogs around here.  Cute but dangerous.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 20, 2002)

interesting conversations rather than the boring string topic LOL


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *
> 
> We would never aim anything at Tracy people, they would never be able to figure which variation of which technique to use to stop it.  Just kidding Richardo!!! *



Wait, I can't find anything on my Technique Charts for a comeback to that comments, crud! :uhoh:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 21, 2002)

Good answer, we'll have to create a technique called Shutting the Yap A,B,C,D,E,F,G,H  Defense Against a Big Mouth


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *Good answer, we'll have to create a technique called Shutting the Yap A,B,C,D,E,F,G,H  Defense Against a Big Mouth *



No, don't do that, cause then Dennis will say, "That's not how I was showed to do that!"

Then, things will really get rockin over here, a full blown controversy! All the the other guys from Kenponet, and the moderators will get in on it!:rofl:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



It is a good thing I am not Gou Ronin or I would already be stirring things up like that.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *
> 
> It is a good thing I am not Gou Ronin or I would already be stirring things up like that. *



Oh, I forgot, the Golden One is In Vegas losing his shirt at the crap tables!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 21, 2002)

Then this would be a great weekend for the moderators to adjust the rank system here in Martialtalk, that way GD could come back and have no idea what has happened.


----------



## Seig (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Oh, I forgot, the Golden One is In Vegas losing his shirt at the crap tables! *


Just hope he doesn't use your school as a "stake"


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Just hope he doesn't use your school as a "stake" *



Boy, your mind is clicking today. I better start checking my finances. I had no idea I was supporting the IKKO!


----------



## Seig (Jun 22, 2002)

No Ricardo, you don't need to look at your finances.........


----------

